# Another Player of the Week for Yao?



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao has played out of his mind this week (33 PPG, 12 RPG, 3 BPG, Rockets 3-0), and I really can't think of anyone that has been better than him. I think he's going to win it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope he gets it, but with him winning it just recently..maybe not?
He deserves it though. No if's, and's, or but's about it


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

How could he not. Those numbers are Shaq, Hakeem, Duncan in their prime.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Isn't "player of the month" more attractive? :biggrin:


----------



## allengod (Feb 25, 2006)

I hope so !!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

player of the month is looking really healthy


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Isn't "player of the month" more attractive? :biggrin:


 I'm just thinking small for now. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Definitely, he's been huge and consistent. I haven't noticed anyone else that's been as big as Yao this week so far.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

He should be a major consideration for Player of the Month. He has simply been outstanding.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I would agree.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Has "player of the month" been named yet? I could be really dumb by saying this, since it is still march, but still....Yao needs to win it!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Has "player of the month" been named yet? I could be really dumb by saying this, since it is still march, but still....Yao needs to win it!


i agree 100%


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Sadly, he has less chance of it than Francisco Elson. The reward is determined by record, in case you have never seen it before.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> Sadly, he has less chance of it than Francisco Elson. The reward is determined by record, in case you have never seen it before.


yah, gotta agree with yah. Yao's in a situation where he's posting MVP numbers in a losing team, so he's not gonna get any love in this respect.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> yah, gotta agree with yah. Yao's in a situation where he's posting MVP numbers in a losing team, so he's not gonna get any love in this respect.


 Right now, Yao is learning what it feels like to be Kevin Garnett.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Yao got it, but this may cost him the player of the month.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Right now, Yao is learning what it feels like to be Kevin Garnett.


couldnt agree with you more, repp


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol they said heres a closer look at lebron and gasols week... cant even spell his name right


----------

